# what is your daily rabbit routine?



## girlzilla (Aug 30, 2007)

thought it would be interesting to see how each RO member organises their daily bunny routine. it would be a great way to get ideas and tips too!

my daily bunny routine:

morning:

1) give my bunny morning kisses and snuggles and tell him how handsome and wonderful and fabulous he is!

2) change litter tray and replace with fresh hay and newspaper (i have 3 litter trays that i just interchange each day so i always have two fresh litter trays spare)

3) wash out his water bowl and give him fresh water

4) re-fill his pellet bowl with fresh pellets

5) fill his vegie bowl with his freshly washed morningvegies

6) tidy his toys up a bit/rotate them so he has different toys each day

7) give him more pats and kisses and tell him i love him before i leave for work. if it's summer, i put on his cooling fan, give him his frozen water bottles, and leave the curtains half closed so he has shady spots as well as sunny spots in the room.

evening:

1) give him kisses and tell him how much i missed him during the day! sometimes i drive home during my lunch hour to give him a quick kiss and snuggle and check he's okay.

2) tidy up his toys and vaccum up the hay he has no doubt spread all over the place.

3) let him out of the bedroom for an explore/exercise around the house.

4) give him a raisin/piece of fruit/lettuce leaf as a treat

5) spend most of the evening sitting with him, patting him, giving him love and attention.

6) at bedtime, i make sure to give him a bit more fresh hay to munch on, give him kisses and snuggles, tell him i love you and goodnight, and then i go to bed. sometimes during the night if i wake up, i shine my torch on him just to make sure he's ok and isn't up to mischief!

that's about it really


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 30, 2007)

Morning:
1) Give the bunnies around 1 1/2-2 hours run around time
2) Give them each a craisen when they get back in their cage
3) Change water
4) Replace hay if needed
5) Give 1/4 cup of pellets to share

Afternoon:
1) Give them each some carrot, or apple, or any friut!

Evening:
1) Give them more run around time if I have the time, or maybe I give them some outside playpen time
2) Give them dinner (they get about 4 cups total every night of greens) and each week I get three-four different kinds that last me the whole week, this week is Kale, Cilantro, and Parsley, so they have some of each every night
3) Change water if needed

Every other day:
1) Change litter box

Every 5-7 days:
1) Do DEEP clean i.e, clean out eevverrryyythiinnggg! (My mom has allergies so we need to keep it nice and tidy!!)
2) Swap out toys (we have a whole collection!)

Yeah, as you can tell, they take up all my freetime, which I dont mind the least


----------



## Roxie (Aug 30, 2007)

morning: each one get half of a 1/4 cup pellets

fresh hay and water

a peace of romaine or parsley
[line]
9-11 am buddy play time (snuggle time for roxie)

11-1 roxie play time(snuggle time for buddy)

1-3 buddy (snuggle time for roxie)

3-5 roxie (snuggle time for buddy)

6:30-7:30 bonding 
[line]
night:each one get half of a 1/4 cup pellets

fresh hay and water

a peace of romaine or parsley

every 3 days: change litter boxes


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 30, 2007)

Morning
Give pellets, Korr and Sophie get ~1/4 cup to share. Penny get a handful
Fill water
Give hay


when I get home
Change water if needed, 
more hay if needed
Open cages for free time

Evening
Water
Hay
More Pellets, same as morning
Veggies, generally parsley, cilantro and lettuce. 

Lots of pets and i love yous all the time. 

Between when I get home and when I go to bed, some grooming and such.

Clean Pennys litter boxes every 2 days, wipe cage once a week
Clean Korr and Sophies cage every 3-4 days, wipe dow with vinegar and water every time I clean

Wash blankets once a week or so

Vaccuum around cages when I need to.


----------



## okiron (Aug 30, 2007)

Morning :
First thing I do when I gain conciousness is figure out where everyone is in the room. Most of the time they're all on my bed sleeping with me so I can't just jump out of bed.
Pick up any stray poop that didn't make it in the litter box.
Rearrange all the toys/clean up.
Change out water.
Add more hay+pellets to bowls.

If I work a night shift they get playtime with me before work.

Coming home from work:
Figure out where everyone is.
Every animal gets a minimum of 5-10 minutes to welcome me home and get a tummy rub (one-on-one).
Pick up any stray poop.
Rearrange all the toys/clean up.
Change out water.

Before bed everyone gets 10-15 minutes minimum of one-on-one time with me again.


----------



## Michaela (Aug 30, 2007)

Ok I'll do a school day, since I'm going back next week. grumpy

Get up at 6.30, by Maddie licking my face. Spend some time cuddling with her. 

Lift up any stray poops from the floor, put hay that's been pulled out back in the rack. Tidy toys (willow sticks especially, they are a nightmare!). Change her water bowl, fill up pellets bowl if she's ate them, and top up hay rack if she's ate that.

Get ready for school, go out to Pebble and Ebony. Give them some pets then put them out in the run with fresh water, toys etc.

Get home from school around 4.30, mum/little brotherwill have given bunnies some cuddles while I was away. Out to see Pebble and Ebony, spend some time, about half and hour, in the run with them if it's nice, but if it's cold I bring them inside.

Start homework about 5.00, with Maddie running around the room, and Pebble and Ebony in the room too (they've been having a few meetings lately ).

Spend most of the evening with them - have one on my knee when I'm on the computer or watching tv. Wash and cut up the veggies and settle Pebble and Ebony in for the night at 8 or 9 (involves water bottles cleaned, pellets, hay, pick thema big bowl of grass and some cuddle of course), Maddie gets her dinner at the same time as them.

I clean Maddie's tray out ever other day, and Pebble and Ebony's 2 trays daily.


----------



## rabb1tmad (Aug 30, 2007)

OK, this is what I normally do;

Get up any time between6.00/7.00am, get washed, dressed, etc;

1. Give S&L some snuggle and love. Pick up litter tray and tidy the cage up again as S has made a mess of it overnight! Go outside, big hello to D but he normally runs off! Pick up his litter tray and leave the hutch door open so he can run about outside.

2. Go back inside. Remember to close the patio door otherwise D will be in like a shot! Pick up other litter tray. Clean both litter trays and food bowls, put in new litter and food. Watch S&L run around in circles because they are excited to be getting breakfast! Put litter trays in cage. Chase D around the patio until he finally gives in a goes back in the hutch. Put litter tray in hutch.

3. Replace water in both bottles. Give huge handfuls of hay to all bunnies. Move toys around. Fill kitchen rolls with hay and treats and give to all buns. Watch S&L go crazy again.

4. Sit down, have breakfast and then make lunch for work. On my way back to the kitchen S&L will be going crazy again because they know when I come back that I'll have one small treat for them - normally a raisin or small piece of dried banana. I also give a treat to D but he doesn't get excited, he just takes one gently from me through the bars of the hutch.

5. Go to work any time between 7.30 and 8.30am. Think about bunnies all day - don't tell my boss!

6. Get home any time between 4.30 and 6.00pm, greet S&L and watch them get excited because they know I will be filling their food bowl. Fill bowl, get changed. Go out and playwithDiesel for about an hour ifI can. Cook tea, clean up. S&L are released into the lounge for play time. They are normally out for around 2 hours or until we go to bed. Oh yeah, and of course, go onto Rabbitsonlineand Rabbit rehome!

Wow, it sounds like a lot when you write it down like that but I don't do half as much as some of you as I don't have kids to worry about. I don't havehomework at the moment either!


----------



## amberelizabeth (Aug 30, 2007)

well most of this will change starting tuesday....i start back at school...

Morning:wake up in the mornings 6am (will be later starting tues....gotta love college!) and fill feed dish, give more hay, tidy up the cage, check water, let layla out to run about the house while i get ready. 

-at this time if the litter tray needs changed (just cleaning out poops) then i do so now. 

Afternoon: Usually Layla doesn't get much attention now because I'm at work, and w/ school starting i'll either be at work or class.

Night: Around 5ish Layla gets a tidy of the cage, a treat usually a craison or piece of fruit and the rest of the night to play/hang out w/ me. around 10pm she gets her greens, usually consisting of 3 different types...definitely cilantro her favorite!

-every2 or so days i completely clean out the litter box and add new litter. 

-once a week the rabbit rooms gets a deep clean of vacuuming and wiping out. SO MUCH HAIR!!!! :X


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 30, 2007)

Well, I am just getting home from work by 7am, so here is my routine. 

9-9:30 am: Feed pellets, fill water, pet and chat w/everybody that wants it. I have a couple of crankies, LOL. Clean a cage or two if I have time.

About Noon, 1pm: Check water, cool bunnies if heat is bad.

After 7:30 pm: Fill water, give pets, second meal for Flemish. Clean more cages. 

That's my bunny day! Although if there is anybody needing meds, that gets added on too. Which reminds me, I need to call the vet back, I don't think Sally's are working.


----------



## Penna (Aug 30, 2007)

Well, around six oclock in the morning, when my dad wakes up, he'll let Belle out of her cage for the day.

Then when I wake up, usually at seven, I go downstairs and put a gate up and let Maggie out in her half of the basement, and then clean up their cages, add hay and pellets, fill their water bottles, and pick up stray poops. Basically tidy up their cages.

Then I go give each of them lots of cuddles. Then I return back upstairs to get dressed and get myself ready for school, once I'm done with that, I go back downstairs and give them lots of cuddles again, and then put Maggie back in her cage and take down the gate so Belle has the entire basement. 

If it's a hot day, I'll add a frozen water bottle to Maggie's cage, and leave one out in the basement for Belle. It's been pretty hot, but the basement stays suprisenly coolcompared to upstairs.

Then I leave for school. Then I come home around fourish and go downstairs and give them even more cuddles and kisses. I put up the gate and let Maggie out again for a few hours while I'm doing my homework, sewing, and whatnot. Somewhere in there, I tidy up their cages.

Then in the evenning, I put Maggie back in her cage and tidy up their cages yet again (but usually they're pretty clean, so it only takes a few minutes), and then I give them lots of kisses and go to bed.

And the cycle repeats. 

I probably left out a bunch of stuff, but I suppose that's the jist of it.


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 31, 2007)

I have various things I do with my girls throughout the day, like their exercise, but I've condensced the actual care-type things into one thing each night.

Every morning, they of course each get their good morning's...and kisses sent to each animal (totalling six for the time being).

I used to have everything kinda scattered throughout the house, but recently got everything MUCH more organized.

For reference, I shall first post a picture of the girls' total setup:







Here's how I have the pellets set up (note the new hay gloves! ):






First Aid Kit:






Supplies:






Litter:






Hay (which is across the doorway that Flower's cage abutts:






As far as my process, I take it one bun at a time (since, as I'm sure you can tell, I have to move SweetPea's cage to get to Trixie's, and move it back to get to Flower's).

The litterbox cleaning I do every other day. Obviously, I feed them everyday and give them each about 1/2lb of hay each day. 

1. Take out litterbox and food bowl, dump out litterbox and food bowl if just powder left over.

2. Rinse out litterbox under incredibly hot tap water and dry. (Once a week, spray with vinegar and let sit 15mins...rinse under hot tap water, and dry.)

3. Fill with litter, then large handful of hay (about 1/2lb each).

4. Fill food bowl as follows: 1/4c for each SweetPea and Maisie, 1/3c for Flower, and 1/2c for Trixie.

5. Put back litterbox and food bowl at the same time...take good amount of time to love each bun. 

That's my process! I've started having Em (my seven-year-old) help me out with this process...she holds the garbage bag while I'm dumping, dries the box after I rinse, fills them with the appropriate amount of litter, and helps me fill the food bowls. 

I usually do the cleaning at the end of the day, before I go to bed, but now that I've had Em start helping, I've been doing it in the early afternoon before it gets too hot in the house.

There ya go!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 31, 2007)

1) First thing in the morning, make up salad and take it out to Ruby and Millie. Let them out into their run, put out toys for them to play with.

2) Pick up Ruby, quickly bundle her into a towel and give her the first lot of meds, then let her back into the run.

3) Measure out pellets, some into the bowl and some into a treat ball. Put in bowl in the hutch and the treat ball in the run.

4) Pick up any stray poops and put them in the litter tray, clean out litter tray and add fresh hay (and litter if needed). Put back in hutch. Clean out water bowl and fill it up with fresh water, but it back in the hutch.

5) Spend some time in the run with Ruby and Millie giving them attention and playing with them.

**during the day** - If I am in, Ruby and Millie are out in their run all day with me going out a lot to check on them and give them attention. 

6) In the afternoon make Ruby up her porridge snack, soak some oats for a few minutes, pour away the eccess water then try and get Ruby on her own (away from Millie) to eat them. I give the girls more attention...

7) About 6 get Ruby inside for her second lot of meds, then put her back out in the run.

8) When it is nearly dark make up Ruby and Millie's evening salad and take it out to them. I clean out their litter tray and give them fresh water.Add extra hay to their bed area for them to eat, then lock them in the hutch for the night.


----------



## Gordon (Aug 31, 2007)

I get home from worrk around 7 or so in the morniing, and Peter and Bugs start running around the bedroom. I make their mixed green salads, and then change all their water bowls, and then we hang out until I go to bed, around noon. When I get up around 6 or 7 in the evening, I make their dinner salads, and then they each get an 1/8th of a cup of Oxbow Bunny Basics-T. I check their water, and then we hang out and read a book together and watch a little tv before I go back in to work at 10:30.



It's a good life.


----------



## sarahsop (Aug 31, 2007)

Itâs fascinating to know what you all do with your bunnies!! I enjoyed the photos too but then I am really Nosy!!!

A typical bunny day for us!

Once my boys are settled with milk and TVI set off to see to my bunnies!

Charliegets his hutch cleaned out first. He has 5 minutes worth of cuddles and then I let him loose in the run with his breakfast hay/pellets. I do his litter tray everyday (as its small) and I clear all the hay/straw out of his living room if its dirty. It often is as he does his business in the litter tray then tips it up! I then re-fill the hutch with clean straw, hay and water. 

In the run Charlie has my old cat carrier filled with Straw. Initially I thought it would be nice for them to cuddle up in here! It's become Charlie's private Litter box! LOL! He also has a little green house he used hide in when he was small and a big litter box that I fill with his food and hay. Of course its all tidy when he goes into the run then an hour later it looks like this!









The big green sheet is the cover off my patio table and chairs I cover them up when it rains then they can stay out in the rain.The light green one is just to shade the run from the sun as our garden is quite sunny.





The babies are next! I usually pop them into Charlies hutch now as they are so inquisitve it was taking me ages to clean them out with each of them sitting on the pan and brush... Once their hutch is all clean I pop them back one by one giving them all a cuddle in between!

I check on them at Lunch time and add hay if they've eaten it all. The babies are still popular with friends and family so they get cuddles everyday!

Once my boys are in bed I have some quality time with the bunnies. The babies all come out and hop about in our conservatory or cuddle on my lap!



Now the babies are bigger I have ordered a new (much bigger) hutch for them. I will alternate outdoor time for them and Charlie too. So far I think that they are all girls (the vet confirmed two) so I am just waiting to see what the third is! 







As you can see this one is 4ft wide but is narrow and only has one level for each bunny. It doesn't really matter too much though as I work from home the bunnies play out everyday. 




I spend quite a lot of time with them each day. For me they are my 'thing'! The children have their toys, hubby has his computer and I have my bunnies! I can escape to the garden when times are stressfull and I love the feeling I get from cleaning out their hutch, I'm sure you know what I mean, making something dirty really clean and sweet smelling!



I forgot toadd that Charlie goes to bedjust beforeI do! I lock him in hishutch most nights as wedo have Fox's in the area. The run is supposed to be 'fox'resistant but I wouldn't want to chance it. When Lola was sick and Charlie was out there every night I worried constantly.



Sarah x


----------



## stargazerLily (Aug 31, 2007)

Our routine varies a little bit depending on when I get off of work (since I work at an animal hospital, I get off between 6 and 7, but sometimes later since you never know when those emergencies will come in). 

6 a.m. - I go in say hello to everyone (rabbits and rats since they are in the same room), give pets, cuddles, a once over to make sure no one has injured themselves during the night and that no one needs to go to work with me. Make sure the rabbits have clean water, and plenty of hay, and the rats have water. Sometimes I will let the bunnies have a run around for 30 minutes while I'm getting myself and my daughter ready. We leave the house around 7. I also feed the cats in the morning, but they get cuddle time while I'm eating breakfast, and follow me around all day.

6 p.m. - go back in, check on everyone. Let the rabbits out, gather up food bowls, and every other day gather up litter boxes. Take everything downstairs to be cleaned, and work on feeding everyone. Make sure my daughter has dinner, and sether up to watch a movie, or play a game, but most times she will help me. The rabbits get 1/8 c pellets and 2 c (maybe more, I've never really measured) of fresh greens. Change litterboxes, take everything back upstairs, vaccuum Orion's cage (he gets poop every where, but will pee in his litterbox, Galaxy is much cleaner, and his cage only gets vaccuumed every 3rd day), spot clean the cages if need be, feed everyone, make sure everyone has clean water, play with the rabbits. And 4 hours later we all go to bed.


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Aug 31, 2007)

Morning: Feed both buns and replace water and soiled bedding. Open door to run. 

Afternoon: Take one bun up stairs for some play time. Swap over about an hour later

Feed buns about 5 o'clock. Replace shredded cardboard tubes etc in run, yes they go through about 5 a day!

8.30 - 9.00, their worst time of day, bed time.


----------



## katt (Aug 31, 2007)

well. . . here is my work day (as i work normally around 6 days a week):

1)if i work the afternoon and don't have to get up SUPER early:wake up with herman normally by my side, winnie either at the foot of my bed, in the cage, or sprawled behind a chair in my room.

or if i work the morning, then i leave the buns caged at night.

2) i normally get breakfast, eat it in the kitchen, leaned against the counter with the rabbit also in the kitchen eating a handfull of veggies (if i work mornings, then i eat alone, and they get veggies in the cage)

3) change over their water, fill food, toss in their hay, pick up stray poops from the night before

4) lock them back in their cage on my way out the door.

5) get home from work normally around 8 pm (or if i work mornings, 3), let them out, refill water (they drink a lot of water) they get veggies for the second time that day, i make sure they have enough hay for the night. they run around, normally we eat dinner on the couch with them begging

6) they get a few craisins when i get home from work. the rest of the night is mostly winnie looking cute, and herman getting in trouble (whats this taste like mom? can i go in here? i am going to go in here now. oh, look at that, mom said no, so i better do it! ect)

7)i go to bed normally around 12 am. . . if i work afternoon the next day (i normally work afternoon) so i heard the buns in my room close the door, and go to sleep.

their litter boxs get cleaned when i smell them, normally every few days. their cage gets cleaned on my days off (sometimes that is 2 times a week, other times it is once a week. . . depending on how much overtime i put in)

and that is basically it!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 3, 2007)

A typical day with my herd begins early in the morning!:sleep:

1. Go into the Bunny Room and great the herd good morning.
2. Check eveyone's water bottle and food dishes, then fill and feed them.
3. Pet them and may be hold a couple before my wife and I leave for work and drop kids off at school.
4. When my kids get home from school they hold some bunnies.
5. In the evening my wife and I hold some bunnies and let a few in the living room for a while.
6. Before bed, check water bottles and food dishes, then fill and feed them.
7. Hand out banana chips to all 12 of my banana chip addicts. 

I change all litterboxes every other day, using wood pellets. Thats essentially it, I have 12 rabbits to whom I am a slave to. My daughter helps me quite a bit. The last thing I need is to get the "back" from my bunnies.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 3, 2007)

Our routine is....

AM Things

1) Go through check how everyone see who needs water and say hello. (I fill water)

2) Clean up stray poop. (I do this)I check hay.

3) Refill Hay (Rob)

PM Things

1) Daily check litter pans. See who needs to be done. Atleast 1 a day needs to be done.

2) Sheet Checks possible changes... Fosters, Wyatt, Ringo, and Guinea Pigs have sheets under cages.

3) Pellets. I do the ones in the room but get the scoop ready for the living room buns. Rob does living room.

4) Water checks. I do room buns, rob does the living room buns.

5) Rob refills hay as needed.

Some Vids Of Set-up













Some Pictures....




































Water Jugs


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 3, 2007)

i first wake i get showered, and then when i go downstairs, i go and empty out the cages of water bowls, food bowls, and there litter boxes, and pellet bowls.



dump everything, wash everything, get all the veggies out, washed and cut, fill bowls, litter pans.

Go in to the awaiting faces of the piggies and bunnies, who have been patiently waiting for the last 15 minutes. 

Set the bonding pen up, put in the food and litter pans, then add bunnies.

give the piggies there food, vaccum the bunny cages, then spot clean the piggies cage.



Then tend to my human children who at this point are feeling negleccted that i tend to the buns and pigs first,lol.

Get on the computer and check, RO


----------

